# Autodesk has announced the new 3ds Max 2009 and followed with new 3ds Max Design 2009



## elenec (Feb 20, 2008)

> CGSociety CGNews*
> Autodesk has announced the new 3ds Max 2009 and followed with new 3ds Max Design 2009.*
> Wednesday, 13 February 2008
> 
> ...



Source

Mods please del this post
i post it second time by mistake


----------



## x3060 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Autodesk has announced the new 3ds Max 2009 and followed with new 3ds Max Design*

oh come on . . stop milking the thing . . they already bought maya and max . . and another flavour of max . . now thats serious money making tactics . . one for arch . . crap . . 
there used to be days when max 6 , 7 all took time to come . now its new version every year . . damn these guys . . why dont put a service pack and incorporate it . .


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Autodesk has announced the new 3ds Max 2009 and followed with new 3ds Max Design*

Hmm...I need to  get back in touch with 3Ds Max, the design suit looks nice for me due to LEED 8.1 certification & enhancement for Archi.


----------



## Voldy (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Autodesk has announced the new 3ds Max 2009 and followed with new 3ds Max Design*

Great news indeed 3Ds max is a great software but its way out of reach for a normal user due to its price


----------

